# [SOLVED] need help for wireless install on Intel 3945ABG

## lalebarde

Hello,

I have read many posts, especially :https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-539015-highlight-netwireless+ipw3945+emerge.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-742322-highlight-netwireless+ipw3945+emerge.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-759188-highlight-netwireless+ipw3945+emerge.html

But I don't manage to have my wireless working, though I think I am very close. I do not have a /dev/wlan0, and the access point (iwconfig) is "Not-Associated".

Here is the data :

```
#lspci -vv

10:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Compaq 6710b

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 30

   Region 0: Memory at e4100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [d0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable+

      Address: 00000000fee0300c  Data: 41a9

   Capabilities: [e0] Express (v1) Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <512ns, L1 unlimited

         ExtTag- AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE- FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr+ UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <128ns, L1 <64us

         ClockPM+ Suprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM L1 Enabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM+ AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq+ ACSVoil-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP+ BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 14, GenCap- CGenEn- ChkCap- ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number a4-26-0d-ff-ff-bf-1c-00

   Kernel driver in use: iwl3945
```

```
#uname -a

Linux lalebarde.local 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Sat Aug 15 10:29:42 CEST 2009 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7250 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

```
# ifconfig

eth0      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1a:4b:73:6d:04  

          inet adr:192.168.1.11  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Masque:255.255.255.0

          adr inet6: fe80::21a:4bff:fe73:6d04/64 Scope:Lien

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:282 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:273 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:281033 (274.4 KiB)  TX bytes:47532 (46.4 KiB)

          Interruption:18 

lo        Lien encap:Boucle locale  

          inet adr:127.0.0.1  Masque:255.0.0.0

          adr inet6: ::1/128 Scope:Hôte

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:318 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:318 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0 

          RX bytes:31512 (30.7 KiB)  TX bytes:31512 (30.7 KiB)

wlan0     Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1c:bf:0d:26:a4  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Lien encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-1C-BF-0D-26-A4-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

```
# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

tunl0     no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.
```

```
# iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:18:E7:22:D1:5F

                    ESSID:"Livebox-00C7"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=100/100  Signal level:-19 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: Unknown: 000C4C697665626F782D30304337

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B0C12961824

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F20201018A0003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=00000086af2e5181

                    Extra: Last beacon: 600ms ago

tunl0     Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
```

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat .config | grep -i iwl | nocomment

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=y

CONFIG_IWLCORE=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_IWL3945=y

CONFIG_IWL3945_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_IWL3945_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT=y

CONFIG_IWL3945_LEDS=y

# cat .config | grep -i kill | nocomment

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_IWL3945_RFKILL=y

# cat .config | grep -i 802 | nocomment

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_NL80211=y

CONFIG_LIB80211=y

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_CCMP=y

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_TKIP=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel"

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y
```

```
# eix -AI 3945

[I] net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode

     Installed versions:  15.32.2.9(1)(17:04:03 25/06/2009)
```

```
# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4222 (iwl3945)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1c:bf:0d:26:a4", ATTR{type}=="1", NAME="wlan0"

# PCI device 0x14e4:0x1693 (tg3)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1a:4b:73:6d:04", NAME="eth0"
```

```
# cat /etc/conf.d/net | nocomment

modules_eth0=( "ifconfig" )

modules_wlan0=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext" # For generic wireless

key_ESSID1="s:2B6....................4E3 enc restricted"

preferred_aps=( "ESSID1" )

config_ESSID=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_ESSID="-t 5"

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
```

```
# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

  ssid="Livebox-00C7"

  key_mgmt=NONE

  wep_key0=2B6....................4E3

  wep_tx_keyidx=0

  priority=5

}

network={

   key_mgmt=NONE

   priority=-9999999

}
```

```
# dmesg | grep -i iwl 

[    0.668650] iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.26ks

[    0.668774] iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

[    0.668946] iwl3945 0000:10:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.669086] iwl3945 0000:10:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.727886] iwl3945: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 23 802.11a channels

[    0.727968] iwl3945: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 3945ABG

[    0.728315] iwl3945 0000:10:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[    0.728453] wmaster0 (iwl3945): not using net_device_ops yet

[    0.728719] phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

[    0.728800] wlan0 (iwl3945): not using net_device_ops yet

[  818.417698] iwl3945 0000:10:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[  818.417854] iwl3945 0000:10:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100002, writing 0x100006)

[  818.418063] iwl3945 0000:10:00.0: irq 30 for MSI/MSI-X

[  818.418167] iwl3945 0000:10:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode

[  818.460420] iwl3945 loaded firmware version 15.32.2.9

[  818.501545] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:radio

[  818.501805] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:assoc

[  818.502849] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:RX

[  818.502871] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:TX

[ 2598.406912] iwl3945: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

[13561.335137] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:radio

[13561.335153] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:assoc

[13561.335203] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:RX

[13561.335216] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:TX
```

```
# cd /etc/init.d/ && ls -la [color=blue](I removed what looks obviously off topic)[/color]

total 296

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1729 juin 24 03:56 crypto-loop

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1152 juin 14 15:41 dbus

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    21 juin 24 03:35 depscan.sh -> ../../sbin/depscan.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   628 juin 14 15:36 device-mapper

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   660 juin 14 16:21 dmcrypt

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   547 juin 14 15:36 dmeventd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   998 juin 14 15:33 dnsextd

rwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 juin 24 03:35 functions.sh -> ../../sbin/functions.sh

rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1118 juin 24 18:21 hald

rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   620 juin 24 03:35 local

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2088 juin 24 03:35 localmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1247 juin 14 15:33 mDNSResponderPosix

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   845 juin 14 15:33 mdnsd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   687 juin 14 13:06 mit-krb5kadmind

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   656 juin 14 13:06 mit-krb5kdc

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2947 juin 24 03:35 modules

rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   557 juin 14 16:20 nas

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 juin 24 03:35 net.eth0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 30696 juin 24 03:35 net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3311 juin 24 03:35 netmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1566 juin 24 04:42 nscd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2309 juin 14 16:10 slpd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2123 juin 24 04:03 sshd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   452 juin 15 01:28 syndaemon

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   510 juin 24 03:34 udev-postmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   814 juin 14 15:52 xinetd
```

```
# rc-update show [color=blue](I removed what looks obviously off topic)[/color]

                dbus |      default                  

                hald |      default                  

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

            net.eth0 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default  
```

What surprises me is that I do not have a /dev/wlan0

```
# ll /dev/wlan*

ls: ne peut accéder /dev/wlan*: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
```

Any clue ?Last edited by lalebarde on Thu Aug 27, 2009 9:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sgao

You may try manually run wpa_supplicant with debugging:

 *Quote:*   

> wpa_supplicant -dd -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -iwlan0 -Dwext

 

For easy troubleshooting, make your wireless AP wide open (no restriction on MAC address, no hidden ESSID, etc).

When using hidden ESSID, try  "ap_scan=2" in wpa_supplicant.conf.

If your AP supports WPA, it's more secure to use WPA.

----------

## lalebarde

Thank you sgao.

```
# wpa_supplicant -dd -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -iwlan0 -Dwext

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='0' (DEPRECATED)

ap_scan=1

Line: 11 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=12):

     4c 69 76 65 62 6f 78 2d 30 30 43 37               Livebox-00C7    

key_mgmt: 0x4

wep_key0 - hexdump(len=13): [REMOVED]

wep_tx_keyidx=0 (0x0)

priority=5 (0x5)

Line: 22 - start of a new network block

key_mgmt: 0x4

priority=-9999999 (0xff676981)

Priority group 5

   id=0 ssid='Livebox-00C7'

Priority group -9999999

   id=1 ssid=''

Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'

Interface wlan0 set UP - waiting a second for the driver to complete initialization

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=21 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf flags 0x0

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:1c:bf:0d:26:a4

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

ctrl_interface_group=0

Added interface wlan0

Ignore event for foreign ifindex 3

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=16

ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Failed to get scan results

Failed to get scan results - try scanning again

Setting scan request: 1 sec 0 usec

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=16

Received 405 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f ssid='Livebox-00C7' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip WPA IE - key mgmt mismatch

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f ssid='Livebox-00C7' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   selected non-WPA AP 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f ssid='Livebox-00C7'

Trying to associate with 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f (SSID='Livebox-00C7' freq=2437 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=1 key_idx=0 set_tx=1 seq_len=0 key_len=13

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: DISCONNECTED -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=ForceAuthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=16

EAPOL: disable timer tick

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

Added BSSID 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f into blacklist

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

Added BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 into blacklist

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Trying to get current scan results first without requesting a new scan to speed up initial association

Received 404 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f ssid='Livebox-00C7' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip WPA IE - key mgmt mismatch

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f ssid='Livebox-00C7' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   selected non-WPA AP 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f ssid='Livebox-00C7'

Trying to associate with 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f (SSID='Livebox-00C7' freq=2437 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=1 key_idx=0 set_tx=1 seq_len=0 key_len=13

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=ForceAuthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=16

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

BSSID 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f blacklist count incremented to 2

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 blacklist count incremented to 2

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=16

Received 405 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f ssid='Livebox-00C7' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - blacklisted

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f ssid='Livebox-00C7' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - blacklisted

Selecting BSS from priority group -9999999

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f ssid='Livebox-00C7' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - blacklisted

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f ssid='Livebox-00C7' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - blacklisted

No APs found - clear blacklist and try again

Removed BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 from blacklist (clear)

Removed BSSID 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f from blacklist (clear)

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f ssid='Livebox-00C7' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip WPA IE - key mgmt mismatch

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f ssid='Livebox-00C7' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   selected non-WPA AP 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f ssid='Livebox-00C7'

Trying to associate with 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f (SSID='Livebox-00C7' freq=2437 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=1 key_idx=0 set_tx=1 seq_len=0 key_len=13

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=ForceAuthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=16

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

Added BSSID 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f into blacklist

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

^CCTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

Removing interface wlan0

State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Removed BSSID 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f from blacklist (clear)

Cancelling scan request

Cancelling authentication timeout

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6

```

With ap_scan=2, it blocks :

```
# wpa_supplicant -dd -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -iwlan0 -Dwext

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='0' (DEPRECATED)

ap_scan=2

Line: 11 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=12):

     4c 69 76 65 62 6f 78 2d 30 30 43 37               Livebox-00C7    

key_mgmt: 0x4

wep_key0 - hexdump(len=13): [REMOVED]

wep_tx_keyidx=0 (0x0)

priority=5 (0x5)

Line: 22 - start of a new network block

key_mgmt: 0x4

priority=-9999999 (0xff676981)

Priority group 5

   id=0 ssid='Livebox-00C7'

Priority group -9999999

   id=1 ssid=''

Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'

Interface wlan0 set UP - waiting a second for the driver to complete initialization

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=21 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf flags 0x0

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:1c:bf:0d:26:a4

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

ctrl_interface_group=0

Added interface wlan0

Ignore event for foreign ifindex 3

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=16

ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Failed to get scan results

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Trying to associate with SSID 'Livebox-00C7'

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=1 key_idx=0 set_tx=1 seq_len=0 key_len=13

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk

Setting authentication timeout: 60 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=ForceAuthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=16

Received 405 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

EAPOL: disable timer tick

Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

Added BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 into blacklist

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Trying to associate with SSID ''

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk

Setting authentication timeout: 60 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=ForceAuthorized

```

I would be happy to work even only with WEP. I am going to try and come back.....

----------

## lalebarde

Even with WEP, it fails :

```
# cat /etc/conf.d/net | nocomment

modules_eth0=( "ifconfig" )

modules_wlan0=( "iwconfig" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext" # For generic wireless

key_ESSID1="s:.......................... enc restricted"

preferred_aps=( "ESSID1" )

config_ESSID=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_ESSID="-t 5"

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
```

I rebooted after changing /etc/conf.d/net.

----------

## cach0rr0

one suggestion I do have, is it's generally seems to work better with wireless drivers configured as modules, rather than built-ins in the kernel

yours

=y

suggested

=m

I don't know that it'll sort your specific issue, but that'd be the first place I'd look.

----------

## lalebarde

Thanks cach0rr0,

So I have now :

```
# cat .config | grep -i iwl | nocomment 

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

CONFIG_IWLCORE=m

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_IWL3945=m

CONFIG_IWL3945_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_IWL3945_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT=y

CONFIG_IWL3945_LEDS=y

# cat .config | grep -i kill | nocomment 

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_IWL3945_RFKILL=y

# cat .config | grep -i 802 | nocomment 

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_NL80211=y

CONFIG_LIB80211=y

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel"

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y
```

wlan0 is not up at boot ! I assume this is not normal ?

```
# ifconfig

eth0      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1a:4b:73:6d:04  

          inet adr:192.168.1.11  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Masque:255.255.255.0

          adr inet6: fe80::21a:4bff:fe73:6d04/64 Scope:Lien

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:853 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:895 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:858765 (838.6 KiB)  TX bytes:136997 (133.7 KiB)

          Interruption:18 

lo        Lien encap:Boucle locale  

          inet adr:127.0.0.1  Masque:255.0.0.0

          adr inet6: ::1/128 Scope:Hôte

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

```
# dmesg | grep iwl

[    8.226379] iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.26ks

[    8.226381] iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

[    8.226507] iwl3945 0000:10:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    8.226521] iwl3945 0000:10:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    8.296866] iwl3945: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 23 802.11a channels

[    8.296869] iwl3945: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 3945ABG

[    8.302117] iwl3945 0000:10:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[    8.302175] wmaster0 (iwl3945): not using net_device_ops yet

[    8.302801] phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

[    8.303722] wlan0 (iwl3945): not using net_device_ops yet
```

I "up" it by hand :

```
# ifconfig wlan0 up
```

ifconfig adds now :

```
wlan0     Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1c:bf:0d:26:a4  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Lien encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-1C-BF-0D-26-A4-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

```
# iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

tunl0     Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:18:E7:22:D1:5F

                    ESSID:"Livebox-00C7"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=67/100  Signal level:-66 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: Unknown: 000C4C697665626F782D30304337

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B0C12961824

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F20201018A0003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=00000004c8c7c181

                    Extra: Last beacon: 529ms ago
```

Still :

```
# ping 192.168.1.1

PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.1.11 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
```

What else can I do ?

----------

## sgao

Key management setting is not correct.

 *Quote:*   

> Selecting BSS from priority group 5
> 
> Try to find WPA-enabled AP
> 
> 0: 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f ssid='Livebox-00C7' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11
> ...

 

You may try following setup:

wpa_supplicant.conf

 *Quote:*   

> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
> 
> ctrl_interface_group=0
> 
> eapol_version=1
> ...

 

Now run wpa_supplicant manually to see if you can associate your machine with the AP.

Then check wlan0 settings in /etc/config.d/net.

Make a symlink from net.lo to net.wlan0 after everything is working.

----------

## lalebarde

Here is what I obtain, wpa_supplicant is not happy with my psk :

```
# wpa_supplicant -dd -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -iwlan0 -Dwext

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='0' (DEPRECATED)

eapol_version=1

Line: 25 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=12):

     4c 69 76 65 62 6f 78 2d 30 30 43 37               Livebox-00C7    

scan_ssid=1 (0x1)

proto: 0x1

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x8

group: 0x8

Line 32: Invalid PSK '2B6....................4E3'.

Line 32: failed to parse psk '2B6....................4E3'

priority=2 (0x2)

Line 34: WPA-PSK accepted for key management, but no PSK configured.

Line 34: failed to parse network block.

Line: 37 - start of a new network block

key_mgmt: 0x4

priority=-9999999 (0xff676981)

Priority group -9999999

   id=1 ssid=''

Failed to read or parse configuration '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'.

Failed to add interface wlan0

Cancelling scan request

Cancelling authentication timeout
```

```
# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf | nocomment

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

network={

ssid="Livebox-00C7"

scan_ssid=1

proto=WPA

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

pairwise=TKIP

group=TKIP

psk=2B6....................4E3 # dots are hexa figures

priority=2

}

network={

   key_mgmt=NONE

   priority=-9999999

}
```

It seems to me from your post that the psk format in wpa_supplicant.conf is correct. I copy/past it from a file I did used to configure wifi on my windows XP partition, so it is correct (I doubled checked it anyway).

----------

## sgao

 *Quote:*   

> Line 32: Invalid PSK '2B6....................4E3'.
> 
> Line 32: failed to parse psk '2B6....................4E3'

 

Having capital letters in your wpa key caused problem. Can you try changing all capital letter to lower case?

You can test generate a wpa key with following command:

 *Quote:*   

> $ wpa_passphrase Livebox-00C7 thisismypassphrase

 

Use the result from above test, your wpa_supplicant.conf will look like:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant 

ctrl_interface_group=0 

eapol_version=1 

network={ 

        ssid="Livebox-00C7" 

        scan_ssid=1 

        proto=WPA 

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK 

        pairwise=TKIP 

        group=TKIP 

        #psk="thisismypassphrase"

        psk=bab408771efa6d2a019b8d47bf305473e1ad8281491aaff784c13dd02a75984f

        priority=2 

} 
```

----------

## cach0rr0

strange. I'm not sure why he's having to use the hex string for his psk instead of the actual passphrase? 

This is the entirety of my wpa_supplicant.conf

```

network={

               ssid="meat"

               scan_ssid=1

               key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

               psk="nonhexpassword"

}

```

If all else fails, believe it or not there's a

```
man wpa_supplicant.conf
```

with shit tonnes of examples.

----------

## lalebarde

sgao,

Lowercase do not change anything, I get the same failure. Sorry for being so newby, but I thought I had to use a key known by my router. If I generate one of mine with your procedure, I figure out I will have to settle it in the modem. Is that correct ?

cach0rr0,

thanks for your advice. Sometimes we don't see obvious information sources. I am going to dig in it.

----------

## DONAHUE

the key for router and the key for wireless NIC should indeed be exactly the same.

----------

## DONAHUE

try using quotes one time, I've chased the needs quotes, won't take quotes tail a couple of times.

psk="2B6....................4E3"

----------

## DONAHUE

<snip>oops sorry

----------

## lalebarde

Thanks DONAHUE,

It has progressed :

```
# wpa_supplicant -dd -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -iwlan0 -Dwext

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='0' (DEPRECATED)

eapol_version=1

Line: 25 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=12):

     4c 69 76 65 62 6f 78 2d 30 30 43 37               Livebox-00C7    

scan_ssid=1 (0x1)

proto: 0x1

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x8

group: 0x8

PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=26): [REMOVED]

priority=2 (0x2)

PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Line: 38 - start of a new network block

key_mgmt: 0x4

priority=-9999999 (0xff676981)

Priority group 2

   id=0 ssid='Livebox-00C7'

Priority group -9999999

   id=1 ssid=''

Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'

Interface wlan0 set UP - waiting a second for the driver to complete initialization

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=21 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf flags 0x0

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:1c:bf:0d:26:a4

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

ctrl_interface_group=0

Added interface wlan0

Ignore event for foreign ifindex 5

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=16

ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Failed to get scan results

Failed to get scan results - try scanning again

Not rescheduling scan to ensure that specific SSID scans occur

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (specific SSID)

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=12):

     4c 69 76 65 62 6f 78 2d 30 30 43 37               Livebox-00C7    

Trying to get current scan results first without requesting a new scan to speed up initial association

ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Failed to get scan results

Failed to get scan results - try scanning again

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=16

Received 405 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Selecting BSS from priority group 2

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f ssid='Livebox-00C7' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   selected based on WPA IE

   selected WPA AP 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f ssid='Livebox-00C7'

Try to find non-WPA AP

Trying to associate with 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f (SSID='Livebox-00C7' freq=2437 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2 proto 1

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=16

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c02 len=134

WEXT: Custom wireless event: 'ASSOCRESPIE=010882848b0c1296182432043048606cdd180050f20201018a0003a4000027a4000042435e0062322f00dd0900037f01010000ff7f'

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24

Wireless event: new AP: 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Associated with 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

WPA: Clear old PTK

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

Cancelling scan request

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RX EAPOL from 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=95

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x89 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=0

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 05

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

State: ASSOCIATED -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f (ver=1)

WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): 97 db 8c c3 b6 ef 8c ce 3e 74 97 5d 14 ba c5 f6 24 79 ce b4 0e 99 9f 43 da 1b 7a 9f 96 f2 8a 31

WPA: PTK derivation - A1=00:1c:bf:0d:26:a4 A2=00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=123): 01 03 00 77 fe 01 09 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 97 db 8c c3 b6 ef 8c ce 3e 74 97 5d 14 ba c5 f6 24 79 ce b4 0e 99 9f 43 da 1b 7a 9f 96 f2 8a 31 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 91 2d 77 f8 80 9d 1b 6f c2 72 17 13 3f 79 18 00 18 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

RX EAPOL from 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=95

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x89 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=0

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 05

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f (ver=1)

WPA: PTK derivation - A1=00:1c:bf:0d:26:a4 A2=00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=123): 01 03 00 77 fe 01 09 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 97 db 8c c3 b6 ef 8c ce 3e 74 97 5d 14 ba c5 f6 24 79 ce b4 0e 99 9f 43 da 1b 7a 9f 96 f2 8a 31 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 ab 1c 47 97 4d 62 48 0c bd 7a 1e b9 89 f8 5b 00 18 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

RX EAPOL from 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=95

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x89 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=0

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 05

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f (ver=1)

WPA: PTK derivation - A1=00:1c:bf:0d:26:a4 A2=00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=123): 01 03 00 77 fe 01 09 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 97 db 8c c3 b6 ef 8c ce 3e 74 97 5d 14 ba c5 f6 24 79 ce b4 0e 99 9f 43 da 1b 7a 9f 96 f2 8a 31 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 d3 f0 1a 9d 98 f7 76 29 df 1a 34 32 0a e9 30 d1 00 18 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: disable timer tick

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: enable timer tick

EAPOL: txStart

WPA: drop TX EAPOL in non-IEEE 802.1X mode (type=1 len=0)

RX EAPOL from 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=95

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x89 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=0

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 05

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f (ver=1)

WPA: PTK derivation - A1=00:1c:bf:0d:26:a4 A2=00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=123): 01 03 00 77 fe 01 09 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 97 db 8c c3 b6 ef 8c ce 3e 74 97 5d 14 ba c5 f6 24 79 ce b4 0e 99 9f 43 da 1b 7a 9f 96 f2 8a 31 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 88 b1 22 32 0d aa cb bc 8b fb c7 a3 15 6d cc 00 18 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added BSSID 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f into blacklist

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: No such file or directory

Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (specific SSID)

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=12):

     4c 69 76 65 62 6f 78 2d 30 30 43 37               Livebox-00C7    

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c02 len=134

WEXT: Custom wireless event: 'ASSOCRESPIE=010882848b0c1296182432043048606cdd180050f20201018a0003a4000027a4000042435e0062322f00dd0900037f01010000ff7f'

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24

Wireless event: new AP: 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Associated with 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

WPA: Clear old PTK

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

Cancelling scan request

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RX EAPOL from 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=95

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x89 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=0

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 06

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

State: ASSOCIATED -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f (ver=1)

WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): c2 08 f6 78 a2 f4 03 97 e1 97 8c 56 a0 e1 19 2f 98 4f 0c 37 7a 61 7d 83 6b 6d 52 d4 74 8c 0b f6

WPA: PTK derivation - A1=00:1c:bf:0d:26:a4 A2=00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=123): 01 03 00 77 fe 01 09 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 c2 08 f6 78 a2 f4 03 97 e1 97 8c 56 a0 e1 19 2f 98 4f 0c 37 7a 61 7d 83 6b 6d 52 d4 74 8c 0b f6 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 be 50 21 3b 93 ce a7 a7 3d d5 00 45 9b b1 9f 43 00 18 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

RX EAPOL from 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=95

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x89 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=0

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 06

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f (ver=1)

WPA: PTK derivation - A1=00:1c:bf:0d:26:a4 A2=00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=123): 01 03 00 77 fe 01 09 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 c2 08 f6 78 a2 f4 03 97 e1 97 8c 56 a0 e1 19 2f 98 4f 0c 37 7a 61 7d 83 6b 6d 52 d4 74 8c 0b f6 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 23 50 2e ff 3f 0d fd 87 45 89 5c 8d eb 4b 25 53 00 18 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

RX EAPOL from 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=95

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x89 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=0

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 06

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f (ver=1)

WPA: PTK derivation - A1=00:1c:bf:0d:26:a4 A2=00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=123): 01 03 00 77 fe 01 09 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 c2 08 f6 78 a2 f4 03 97 e1 97 8c 56 a0 e1 19 2f 98 4f 0c 37 7a 61 7d 83 6b 6d 52 d4 74 8c 0b f6 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 91 2d 5e 6f 9b 8b bf 30 a2 5a 91 ec e9 02 31 19 00 18 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: disable timer tick

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: enable timer tick

EAPOL: txStart

WPA: drop TX EAPOL in non-IEEE 802.1X mode (type=1 len=0)

RX EAPOL from 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=95

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x89 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=0

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 06

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f (ver=1)

WPA: PTK derivation - A1=00:1c:bf:0d:26:a4 A2=00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=123): 01 03 00 77 fe 01 09 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 c2 08 f6 78 a2 f4 03 97 e1 97 8c 56 a0 e1 19 2f 98 4f 0c 37 7a 61 7d 83 6b 6d 52 d4 74 8c 0b f6 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 dd 64 b7 f6 98 76 ba 67 fe b9 6d 83 df 24 90 00 18 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

BSSID 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f blacklist count incremented to 2

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: No such file or directory

Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

```

But still don't work.

----------

## lalebarde

cach0rr0,

I am sorry, but man wpa_supplicant.conf is really chinese for me. I have learned a lot from Gentoo these 3 last years, but network is another story. I understand simple things like ip, mask, gateway, dhcp, static configurations, but that is quite all. I know I have a key on my box, and tha's all. Nevertheless, if you can provide me with concese links that explain the concepts, I would be happy with it.

----------

## cach0rr0

hrmm...I don't have any other doc off the top of my head

What was your wpa_supplicant.conf when you did this latest try? 

Are you using WPA v1, or WPA2?

----------

## DONAHUE

This would work for me with the obvious substitutions:

/etc/conf.d/net 

 *Quote:*   

> modules=( "dhcpcd" )
> 
> modules_eth0=( "ifconfig" )
> 
> config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
> ...

 

wpa_supplicant.conf

 *Quote:*   

> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
> 
> ctrl_interface_group=0
> 
> network={
> ...

 

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart
```

----------

## cach0rr0

I specifically avoid specifying anything beyond the bare minimum necessary; wpa_supplicant is pretty good about figuring things out on its own, unless you specifically tell it to do the wrong thing. 

In my case:

```

network={

               ssid="meat"

               scan_ssid=1

               key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

               psk="mynonhexpsk"

}

```

It doesn't matter whether or not it's TKIP, CCMP, what have you. 

@original poster: do you have functional X on this thing yet? If so, I would look at emerging wicd, starting the wicd init script, launching the GUI, and configuring it from there (meaning, configure it from the GUI - the wicd client)

----------

## lalebarde

cach0rr0,

Here is my last wpa_supplicant.conf :

```
# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf | nocomment

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

network={

ssid="Livebox-00C7"

scan_ssid=1

proto=WPA

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

pairwise=TKIP

group=TKIP

psk="2962c1a82c4b243c49e8d7b2d3"

priority=2

}

network={

   key_mgmt=NONE

   priority=-9999999

}
```

Installed versions:  0.6.4, but I don't think this answers your question.

```
# eix -A wpa_supplicant

[U] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant

     Installed versions:  0.6.4(18:14:51 25/06/2009)(dbus kernel_linux qt3 qt4 readline ssl -debug -eap-sim -gnutls -kernel_FreeBSD -madwifi -ps3)
```

DONAHUE,

Here is my new /etc/conf.d/net: 

```
# cat /etc/conf.d/net | nocomment

modules=( "dhcpcd" )

modules_eth0=( "ifconfig" )

modules_wlan0=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext" # For generic wireless

key_ESSID1="2c6....................4e3 enc restricted"

preferred_aps=( "ESSID1" )

config_ESSID=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_ESSID="-t 5"

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )
```

and my new wpa_supplicant.conf :

```
# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf | nocomment

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

network={

ssid="Livebox-00C7"

scan_ssid=0 ####1

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

pairwise=CCMP TKIP

group=CCMP TKIP

psk="2962c1a82c4b243c49e8d7b2d3"

priority=2

}

network={

   key_mgmt=NONE

   priority=-9999999

}
```

I rebooted. Nothing has changed :

```
# wpa_supplicant -dd -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -iwlan0 -Dwext

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='0' (DEPRECATED)

eapol_version=1

Line: 25 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=12):

     4c 69 76 65 62 6f 78 2d 30 30 43 37               Livebox-00C7    

scan_ssid=0 (0x0)

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x18

group: 0x18

PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=26): [REMOVED]

priority=2 (0x2)

PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Line: 40 - start of a new network block

key_mgmt: 0x4

priority=-9999999 (0xff676981)

Priority group 2

   id=0 ssid='Livebox-00C7'

Priority group -9999999

   id=1 ssid=''

Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'

Interface wlan0 set UP - waiting a second for the driver to complete initialization

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=21 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf flags 0x0

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:1c:bf:0d:26:a4

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

ctrl_interface_group=0

Added interface wlan0

Ignore event for foreign ifindex 5

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1043 ([UP][RUNNING])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Trying to get current scan results first without requesting a new scan to speed up initial association

Received 0 bytes of scan results (0 BSSes)

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Selecting BSS from priority group 2

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

Try to find non-WPA AP

Selecting BSS from priority group -9999999

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

Try to find non-WPA AP

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 5 seconds

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=16

Received 405 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Selecting BSS from priority group 2

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f ssid='Livebox-00C7' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   selected based on WPA IE

   selected WPA AP 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f ssid='Livebox-00C7'

Try to find non-WPA AP

Trying to associate with 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f (SSID='Livebox-00C7' freq=2437 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2 proto 1

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=16

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c02 len=134

WEXT: Custom wireless event: 'ASSOCRESPIE=010882848b0c1296182432043048606cdd180050f20201018a0003a4000027a4000042435e0062322f00dd0900037f01010000ff7f'

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24

Wireless event: new AP: 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Associated with 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

WPA: Clear old PTK

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

Cancelling scan request

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RX EAPOL from 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 19 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=95

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x89 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=0

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 19

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 19 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

State: ASSOCIATED -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f (ver=1)

WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): b2 46 96 e0 f2 5d d1 ed 1a de 88 d9 92 03 76 87 ea fc cd d2 6b 13 8f 78 a0 c1 88 9e 3d e1 30 88

WPA: PTK derivation - A1=00:1c:bf:0d:26:a4 A2=00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=123): 01 03 00 77 fe 01 09 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 b2 46 96 e0 f2 5d d1 ed 1a de 88 d9 92 03 76 87 ea fc cd d2 6b 13 8f 78 a0 c1 88 9e 3d e1 30 88 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 6e 7c 32 bf b4 5a cf b6 b8 26 fb 71 d2 39 60 49 00 18 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

RX EAPOL from 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 19 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=95

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x89 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=0

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 19

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 19 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f (ver=1)

WPA: PTK derivation - A1=00:1c:bf:0d:26:a4 A2=00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=123): 01 03 00 77 fe 01 09 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 b2 46 96 e0 f2 5d d1 ed 1a de 88 d9 92 03 76 87 ea fc cd d2 6b 13 8f 78 a0 c1 88 9e 3d e1 30 88 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 7b e9 f7 32 b5 fd 37 59 65 a8 a3 87 3f 5b f6 8a 00 18 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

RX EAPOL from 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 19 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=95

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x89 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=0

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 19

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 19 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f (ver=1)

WPA: PTK derivation - A1=00:1c:bf:0d:26:a4 A2=00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=123): 01 03 00 77 fe 01 09 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 b2 46 96 e0 f2 5d d1 ed 1a de 88 d9 92 03 76 87 ea fc cd d2 6b 13 8f 78 a0 c1 88 9e 3d e1 30 88 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 1f 01 4b 7b 6e 68 e0 b9 b4 ab 40 60 fc 08 fb 11 00 18 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: disable timer tick

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: enable timer tick

EAPOL: txStart

WPA: drop TX EAPOL in non-IEEE 802.1X mode (type=1 len=0)

RX EAPOL from 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 19 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=95

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x89 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=0

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 19

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 19 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f (ver=1)

WPA: PTK derivation - A1=00:1c:bf:0d:26:a4 A2=00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=123): 01 03 00 77 fe 01 09 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 b2 46 96 e0 f2 5d d1 ed 1a de 88 d9 92 03 76 87 ea fc cd d2 6b 13 8f 78 a0 c1 88 9e 3d e1 30 88 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 97 a2 27 aa e8 1f d2 eb 5b 7c 77 d2 99 ae 15 11 00 18 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added BSSID 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f into blacklist

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: No such file or directory

Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)
```

----------

## cach0rr0

still failing to authenticate

```

WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect 

```

----------

## cach0rr0

your wpa_supplicant.conf is as such:

```

# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf | nocomment

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

network={

ssid="Livebox-00C7"

scan_ssid=1

proto=WPA

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

pairwise=TKIP

group=TKIP

psk="2962c1a82c4b243c49e8d7b2d3"

priority=2

}

network={

   key_mgmt=NONE

   priority=-9999999

}

```

-you still have your PSK as hex. Make it your actually password, NOT the hex nonsense. 

-remove the following lines:

```

pairwise=TKIP

group=TKIP

proto=WPA

```

You should only need 5 lines:

```

network={

ssid="Livebox-00C7"

scan_ssid=1

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

psk="2962c1a82c4b243c49e8d7b2d3"

priority=2

}

```

And your PSK should not be the hex; it should be the regular passphrase.

----------

## sgao

You are almost there. Your machine has been trying associate with your AP with wpa key. 

The problem is that you used double quotes for the hex value. 

With hex value, you can't use double quotes. You only use double quotes with regular text passphrase (ascii value). Either way will work. But don't mix up quotes vs no-quotes.

So you can use either format:

```
  # Must use double quotes with passphrase tex string.

  # psk="this is secret key"

  # Don't use double quotes with hex value.

  psk=6406f396bead23be96db0bc60701e8b985iluilas83iouiou839w93d1a16b

  # Either ascii or hex value will work, but don't set them at the same time.
```

Last edited by sgao on Mon Aug 17, 2009 4:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## keenblade

Use net-misc/wicd. It works great and you don't have to fiddle with config files.

----------

## lalebarde

cach0rr0, sgao,

Thanks a lot, but it is still the same with :

```
# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf | nocomment

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

network={

ssid="Livebox-00C7"

scan_ssid=1 #0 ####1

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

psk="il était une fois dans l Ouest"

priority=2

}

network={

   key_mgmt=NONE

   priority=-9999999

}
```

```
# wpa_supplicant -dd -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -iwlan0 -Dwext

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='0' (DEPRECATED)

eapol_version=1

Line: 25 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=12):

     4c 69 76 65 62 6f 78 2d 30 30 43 37               Livebox-00C7    

scan_ssid=1 (0x1)

key_mgmt: 0x2

PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=31): [REMOVED]

priority=2 (0x2)

PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Line: 41 - start of a new network block

key_mgmt: 0x4

priority=-9999999 (0xff676981)

Priority group 2

   id=0 ssid='Livebox-00C7'

Priority group -9999999

   id=1 ssid=''

Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'

Interface wlan0 set UP - waiting a second for the driver to complete initialization

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=21 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf flags 0x0

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:1c:bf:0d:26:a4

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

ctrl_interface_group=0

Added interface wlan0

Ignore event for foreign ifindex 5

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=16

ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Failed to get scan results

Failed to get scan results - try scanning again

Not rescheduling scan to ensure that specific SSID scans occur

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (specific SSID)

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=12):

     4c 69 76 65 62 6f 78 2d 30 30 43 37               Livebox-00C7    

Trying to get current scan results first without requesting a new scan to speed up initial association

ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Failed to get scan results

Failed to get scan results - try scanning again

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=16

Received 405 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Selecting BSS from priority group 2

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f ssid='Livebox-00C7' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   selected based on WPA IE

   selected WPA AP 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f ssid='Livebox-00C7'

Try to find non-WPA AP

Trying to associate with 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f (SSID='Livebox-00C7' freq=2437 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2 proto 1

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=16

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c02 len=134

WEXT: Custom wireless event: 'ASSOCRESPIE=010882848b0c1296182432043048606cdd180050f20201018a0003a4000027a4000042435e0062322f00dd0900037f01010000ff7f'

RX EAPOL from 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 82 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=95

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x89 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=0

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 82

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 82 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

State: ASSOCIATING -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f (ver=1)

WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): df 55 75 97 65 d2 45 8f 16 ce 29 eb 2f 8e e7 c6 82 83 39 92 d6 c3 b3 1e 69 c3 6c c4 5b 7b c6 88

WPA: PTK derivation - A1=00:1c:bf:0d:26:a4 A2=00:00:00:00:00:00

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

WPA: Use BSSID (00:18:e7:22:d1:5f) as the destination for EAPOL-Key

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=123): 01 03 00 77 fe 01 09 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 df 55 75 97 65 d2 45 8f 16 ce 29 eb 2f 8e e7 c6 82 83 39 92 d6 c3 b3 1e 69 c3 6c c4 5b 7b c6 88 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 84 06 70 eb c5 64 dd 5f d1 a7 92 fd dc 4d 71 24 00 18 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24

Wireless event: new AP: 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Associated with 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

WPA: Clear old PTK

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

Cancelling scan request

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RX EAPOL from 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 82 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=95

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x89 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=0

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 82

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 82 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

State: ASSOCIATED -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f (ver=1)

WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): 27 06 00 82 35 cf 1d 65 0a 39 ca 07 03 9f 87 d5 4b 1f 01 bb bc c2 f9 74 13 b0 37 e6 82 02 de 9e

WPA: PTK derivation - A1=00:1c:bf:0d:26:a4 A2=00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=123): 01 03 00 77 fe 01 09 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 27 06 00 82 35 cf 1d 65 0a 39 ca 07 03 9f 87 d5 4b 1f 01 bb bc c2 f9 74 13 b0 37 e6 82 02 de 9e 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 6b 0b 80 19 6e 65 26 98 27 a0 5c 00 4b 62 a2 ce 00 18 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

RX EAPOL from 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 82 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=95

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x89 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=0

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 82

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 82 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f (ver=1)

WPA: PTK derivation - A1=00:1c:bf:0d:26:a4 A2=00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=123): 01 03 00 77 fe 01 09 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 27 06 00 82 35 cf 1d 65 0a 39 ca 07 03 9f 87 d5 4b 1f 01 bb bc c2 f9 74 13 b0 37 e6 82 02 de 9e 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 53 5f a1 e5 7c 12 ed 74 5b 4e 1e 34 5d 5d 32 6f 00 18 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: disable timer tick

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: enable timer tick

EAPOL: txStart

WPA: drop TX EAPOL in non-IEEE 802.1X mode (type=1 len=0)

RX EAPOL from 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 82 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=95

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x89 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=0

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 82

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 82 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f (ver=1)

WPA: PTK derivation - A1=00:1c:bf:0d:26:a4 A2=00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=123): 01 03 00 77 fe 01 09 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 27 06 00 82 35 cf 1d 65 0a 39 ca 07 03 9f 87 d5 4b 1f 01 bb bc c2 f9 74 13 b0 37 e6 82 02 de 9e 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 d5 03 e7 03 70 6a 1f 06 d0 37 fd 83 30 04 db 04 00 18 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added BSSID 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f into blacklist

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: No such file or directory

Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (specific SSID)

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=12):

     4c 69 76 65 62 6f 78 2d 30 30 43 37               Livebox-00C7    

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c02 len=134

WEXT: Custom wireless event: 'ASSOCRESPIE=010882848b0c1296182432043048606cdd180050f20201018a0003a4000027a4000042435e0062322f00dd0900037f01010000ff7f'

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24

Wireless event: new AP: 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Associated with 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

WPA: Clear old PTK

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

Cancelling scan request

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RX EAPOL from 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 83 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=95

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x89 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=0

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 83

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 8f 83 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

State: ASSOCIATED -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f (ver=1)

WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): 83 9f c5 89 4b d2 eb 98 73 7a 67 4e 65 5c 88 90 c6 3b 29 b1 94 28 20 41 60 ed 6a d8 ce 01 40 cb

WPA: PTK derivation - A1=00:1c:bf:0d:26:a4 A2=00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=123): 01 03 00 77 fe 01 09 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 83 9f c5 89 4b d2 eb 98 73 7a 67 4e 65 5c 88 90 c6 3b 29 b1 94 28 20 41 60 ed 6a d8 ce 01 40 cb 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0f 08 81 b3 5c 6b c4 13 75 f1 a9 7f 1e 3c b8 14 00 18 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

^CCTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

Removing interface wlan0

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_deauthenticate

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED
```

and with 

```
psk=2962c1a82c4b243c49e8d7b2d3
```

```
# wpa_supplicant -dd -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -iwlan0 -Dwext

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='0' (DEPRECATED)

eapol_version=1

Line: 25 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=12):

     4c 69 76 65 62 6f 78 2d 30 30 43 37               Livebox-00C7    

scan_ssid=1 (0x1)

key_mgmt: 0x2

Line 35: Invalid PSK '2962c1a82c4b243c49e8d7b2d3'.

Line 35: failed to parse psk '2962c1a82c4b243c49e8d7b2d3'.

priority=2 (0x2)

Line 38: WPA-PSK accepted for key management, but no PSK configured.

Line 38: failed to parse network block.

Line: 41 - start of a new network block

key_mgmt: 0x4

priority=-9999999 (0xff676981)

Priority group -9999999

   id=1 ssid=''

Failed to read or parse configuration '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'.

Failed to add interface wlan0

Cancelling scan request

Cancelling authentication timeout
```

with 

```
psk='2962c1a82c4b243c49e8d7b2d3'
```

```
# wpa_supplicant -dd -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -iwlan0 -Dwext

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='0' (DEPRECATED)

eapol_version=1

Line: 25 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=12):

     4c 69 76 65 62 6f 78 2d 30 30 43 37               Livebox-00C7    

scan_ssid=1 (0x1)

key_mgmt: 0x2

Line 35: Invalid PSK ''2962c1a82c4b243c49e8d7b2d3''.

Line 35: failed to parse psk ''2962c1a82c4b243c49e8d7b2d3''.

priority=2 (0x2)

Line 38: WPA-PSK accepted for key management, but no PSK configured.

Line 38: failed to parse network block.

Line: 41 - start of a new network block

key_mgmt: 0x4

priority=-9999999 (0xff676981)

Priority group -9999999

   id=1 ssid=''

Failed to read or parse configuration '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'.

Failed to add interface wlan0

Cancelling scan request

Cancelling authentication timeout
```

----------

## lalebarde

keenblade,

Thanks a lot, but it fails to connect. I tried both WPA and WEP.

----------

## keenblade

 *lalebarde wrote:*   

> keenblade,
> 
> Thanks a lot, but it fails to connect. I tried both WPA and WEP.

 

Did you add wicd to default level:

```

rc-update add wicd default

```

Since you tried both WPA and WEP, you should already have added.  

If you run wicd-client from your user terminal, what does it output?

----------

## sgao

```
# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf | nocomment

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

network={

ssid="Livebox-00C7"

scan_ssid=1 #0 ####1

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

psk="il était une fois dans l Ouest"

priority=2

}
```

Not sure why you insist using wrong wpa key value. Based on your essid and the ascii key string. Here is what I got:

```
$ wpa_passphrase Livebox-00C7 "il était une fois dans l Ouest"

network={

        ssid="Livebox-00C7"

        #psk="il était une fois dans l Ouest"

        psk=8c4468c89def39c738b3c6558b0a2a54002c3da835638eb4cde397cb789bd548

}
```

The reason why wpa_passphrase generates two lines with psk is that some wireless router does not accept hex value for pass phrase.  One has to use ascii text string to configure wireless router wpa.  Once everything working, you can delete the ascii key.

What about you backing up current wpa_supplicant.conf by renaming it to something else. Then create a new wpa_supplicant.conf file with following lines by copying and pasting to the file:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

network={

  ssid="Livebox-00C7"

  scan_ssid=1

  proto=WPA

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  pairwise=TKIP

  group=TKIP

  #psk="il était une fois dans l Ouest"

  psk=8c4468c89def39c738b3c6558b0a2a54002c3da835638eb4cde397cb789bd548

  priority=5

}
```

Then go into your wireless router,  change wpa passphrase to "il était une fois dans l Ouest" (without quotes), and try again.

----------

## lalebarde

sgao,

Strong progress following your inputs, but still don't work, thought wlan0 is added :

```
# wpa_supplicant -dd -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -iwlan0 -Dwext

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='0' (DEPRECATED)

eapol_version=1

Line: 6 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=12):

     4c 69 76 65 62 6f 78 2d 30 30 43 37               Livebox-00C7    

scan_ssid=1 (0x1)

proto: 0x1

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x8

group: 0x8

PSK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

priority=5 (0x5)

Priority group 5

   id=0 ssid='Livebox-00C7'

Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'

Interface wlan0 set UP - waiting a second for the driver to complete initialization

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=21 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf flags 0x0

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:1c:bf:0d:26:a4

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

ctrl_interface_group=0

Added interface wlan0

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (specific SSID)

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=12):

     4c 69 76 65 62 6f 78 2d 30 30 43 37               Livebox-00C7    

Trying to get current scan results first without requesting a new scan to speed up initial association

Received 0 bytes of scan results (0 BSSes)

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

Try to find non-WPA AP

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

Ignore event for foreign ifindex 5

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1043 ([UP][RUNNING])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 5 seconds

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=16

Received 405 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f ssid='Livebox-00C7' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   selected based on WPA IE

   selected WPA AP 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f ssid='Livebox-00C7'

Try to find non-WPA AP

Trying to associate with 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f (SSID='Livebox-00C7' freq=2437 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2 proto 1

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=16

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c02 len=134

WEXT: Custom wireless event: 'ASSOCRESPIE=010882848b0c1296182432043048606cdd180050f20201018a0003a4000027a4000042435e0062322f00dd0900037f01010000ff7f'

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24

Wireless event: new AP: 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Associated with 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

WPA: Clear old PTK

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

Cancelling scan request

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RX EAPOL from 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 90 0e 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=95

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x89 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=0

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 90 0e

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 90 0e 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

State: ASSOCIATED -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f (ver=1)

WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): aa 8d 4d 28 4b 78 ea 3f 24 84 ec 95 58 fd 59 a5 74 5c 8c 4f f6 22 0c 6c 40 52 f0 28 ff 2c 25 ed

WPA: PTK derivation - A1=00:1c:bf:0d:26:a4 A2=00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=123): 01 03 00 77 fe 01 09 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 aa 8d 4d 28 4b 78 ea 3f 24 84 ec 95 58 fd 59 a5 74 5c 8c 4f f6 22 0c 6c 40 52 f0 28 ff 2c 25 ed 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 92 09 bf 84 ef 0e ff 41 d3 66 58 38 49 84 e8 b3 00 18 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

RX EAPOL from 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=123): 02 03 00 77 fe 01 c9 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 90 0e 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 44 eb d4 f2 41 b1 9c 33 9f f0 09 ba 5e c6 a4 f3 00 18 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=119

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x1c9 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Install Ack MIC)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=24

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 90 0e

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 44 eb d4 f2 41 b1 9c 33 9f f0 09 ba 5e c6 a4 f3

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=123): 02 03 00 77 fe 01 c9 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 90 0e 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 44 eb d4 f2 41 b1 9c 33 9f f0 09 ba 5e c6 a4 f3 00 18 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 3 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f (ver=1)

WPA: IE KeyData - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 4/4

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 01 03 00 5f fe 01 09 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 45 92 97 58 e4 09 11 f9 98 6c bc 94 55 ed 90 b2 00 00

WPA: Installing PTK to the driver.

WPA: RSC - hexdump(len=6): 00 00 00 00 00 00

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=2 key_idx=0 set_tx=1 seq_len=6 key_len=32

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> GROUP_HANDSHAKE

RX EAPOL from 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=131): 02 03 00 7f fe 03 a1 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 90 0d f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 90 0f 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 95 08 4f 97 b7 3b bd c9 c9 99 ca 71 f9 74 2e 5e 00 20 77 fa 51 ed bd 5f 54 6f 61 95 4a 2b 2c 26 67 42 d3 ee e3 3b 41 0a a6 e9 14 a0 fd 6c cc dc 1c e6

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=127

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x3a1 (ver=1 keyidx=2 rsvd=0 Group Ack MIC Secure)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=32

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 90 0d

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 90 0f

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 95 08 4f 97 b7 3b bd c9 c9 99 ca 71 f9 74 2e 5e

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=131): 02 03 00 7f fe 03 a1 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 f5 20 9a b8 e7 40 98 a4 cd 20 bd 08 7d c6 02 a7 f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 90 0d f9 70 87 8a 5b d4 9b ee 11 82 b7 e6 79 9a 90 0f 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 95 08 4f 97 b7 3b bd c9 c9 99 ca 71 f9 74 2e 5e 00 20 77 fa 51 ed bd 5f 54 6f 61 95 4a 2b 2c 26 67 42 d3 ee e3 3b 41 0a a6 e9 14 a0 fd 6c cc dc 1c e6

WPA: RX message 1 of Group Key Handshake from 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f (ver=1)

State: GROUP_HANDSHAKE -> GROUP_HANDSHAKE

WPA: Group Key - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: Installing GTK to the driver (keyidx=2 tx=0 len=32).

WPA: RSC - hexdump(len=6): 01 00 00 00 00 00

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=2 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=6 key_len=32

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/2

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 01 03 00 5f fe 03 21 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 b9 2e ef 39 e7 4e 11 80 82 e6 97 b8 36 19 20 44 00 00

WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f [PTK=TKIP GTK=TKIP]

Cancelling authentication timeout

State: GROUP_HANDSHAKE -> COMPLETED

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->1 (UP)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=6

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state SUCCESS

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATED

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

EAPOL authentication completed successfully

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: disable timer tick

Ignore event for foreign ifindex 2
```

----------

## cach0rr0

looks to me like that worked. 

you should be able to fire off a dhcp client of some form after that and get an IP

assuming of course you don't CTRL+C the wpa_supplicant process in the terminal  - put it in `screen` and don't touch it, then dhclient to get an IP, and you should be sorted. 

NB: the errors do not lie. If it says your psk is wrong, your psk is wrong.

----------

## scolpi

I have the same nic

```
simone simone # lshw -C network

  *-network

       description: Wireless interface

       product: PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

       vendor: Intel Corporation

       physical id: 0

       bus info: pci@0000:06:00.0

       logical name: wmaster0

       version: 02

       serial: 00:19:d2:82:90:7a

       width: 32 bits

       clock: 33MHz

       capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list logical ethernet physical wireless

       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=iwl3945 ip=10.209.4.10 latency=0 module=iwl3945 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11abg

```

I'm using wpa_supplicant, it works fine.

Put this in wpa_supplicant.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> network={
> 
>   ssid="Livebox-00C7"
> ...

 

in a script:

 *Quote:*   

> wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -B
> 
> ifconfig wlan0 10.209.4.10 netmask 255.255.255.0
> 
> route add default gw 10.209.4.4 wlan0
> ...

 

this is ok for static ip, if you use dhcp:

 *Quote:*   

> wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -B
> 
> dhclient wlan0
> 
> 

 

if you use dhcpd as dhcp server, I don't know it, but I think this is correct:

```
dhcpd wlan0
```

----------

## sgao

```
WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f [PTK=TKIP GTK=TKIP]

Cancelling authentication timeout

State: GROUP_HANDSHAKE -> COMPLETED

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:18:e7:22:d1:5f completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]
```

This means your machine has successfully bind to your wireless AP.  Like other replies, wpa_supplicant does not help acquiring IP address from the AP.

You can manually configure wlan0 for testing purpose. Find your local network ip range, run:

```
ifconfig wlan0 <ip address> netmask <255.255.255.0> up

route add default gw <gateway ip address>
```

Then ping your gateway address. When this works. You can configure wlan0 in a normal way.

In /etc/conf.d/net add/modify following:

 *Quote:*   

> modules_wlan0=( "wpa_supplicant" )
> 
> wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"
> 
> config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )
> ...

 

Make sure you have dhcpcd installed. Or you can assign a static ip address like for eth0.

Last create a symlink /etc/init.d/net.lo --> /etc/init.d/net.wlan0.

----------

## lalebarde

Hi all,

Thank you very much for your answers. I am sorry, I was out for a week without my laptop and any connection. I am on another wifi spot, but I can test. I will be back soon.

----------

## lalebarde

WPA authentication is successfull :

```
# wpa_supplicant -dd -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -iwlan0 -Dwext

...........<lot of lines>.......................................................................................

WPA: Key negotiation completed with da:2d:b6:75:da:20 [PTK=TKIP GTK=TKIP]

Cancelling authentication timeout

State: GROUP_HANDSHAKE -> COMPLETED

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to da:2d:b6:75:da:20 completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->1 (UP)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=6

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state SUCCESS

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATED

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

EAPOL authentication completed successfully

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: disable timer tick

Ignore event for foreign ifindex 2
```

I ensured before that wlan0 is down (ifconfig returns only lo and eth0). One result of the previous command is that it puts wlan0 up :

```
# ifconfig

eth0      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1a:4b:73:6d:04  

          inet adr:192.168.0.101  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Masque:255.255.255.0

          adr inet6: fe80::21a:4bff:fe73:6d04/64 Scope:Lien

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:61 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:65 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:29806 (29.1 KiB)  TX bytes:7836 (7.6 KiB)

          Interruption:18 

lo        Lien encap:Boucle locale  

          inet adr:127.0.0.1  Masque:255.0.0.0

          adr inet6: ::1/128 Scope:Hôte

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:243 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:243 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0 

          RX bytes:25630 (25.0 KiB)  TX bytes:25630 (25.0 KiB)

wlan0     Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1c:bf:0d:26:a4  

          inet adr:192.168.0.101  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Masque:255.255.255.0

          adr inet6: fe80::21c:bfff:fe0d:26a4/64 Scope:Lien

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:620 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:72 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:204742 (199.9 KiB)  TX bytes:9274 (9.0 KiB)

wmaster0  Lien encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-1C-BF-0D-26-A4-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

So  *Quote:*   

> ifconfig wlan0 <ip address> netmask <255.255.255.0> up

  is useless. Anyway, I made test by doing it manually.

On the other hand : 

```
# route add default gw 192.168.0.1

SIOCADDRT: The file already exist 
```

If I delete and rebuild it, it is ok.

```
# route del default

# route add default gw 192.168.0.1
```

but it does not seem to change anything in  :

```
# route -CFvnee

Table de routage IP du noyau

Destination     Passerelle      Genmask         Indic Metric Ref    Use Iface    MSS  Fenêtre irtt

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0     0     0      0

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 wlan0    0     0      0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo       0     0      0

0.0.0.0         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0     0     0      0

cache de routage IP du noyau

Source          Destination     Passerelle      Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface    MSS  Fenêtre irtt  TOS HHRef HHUptod     SpecDst
```

Pinging the gateway fails :

```
# ping 192.168.0.1

PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.0.101 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.101 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.101 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.101 icmp_seq=6 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.101 icmp_seq=7 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.101 icmp_seq=8 Destination Host Unreachable
```

Of course, it works when I plug back the wired ethernet.

Here is my /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf : 

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

network={

  ssid="MAISON_WIFI"

  scan_ssid=1

  proto=WPA

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  pairwise=TKIP

  group=TKIP

  psk=d4ae780f7f78f661590bd1023c85c7decda042581b11c2257e0635be160cffbb

  priority=5

 }
```

And 

```
# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

tunl0     no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:"MAISON_WIFI"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: DA:2D:B6:75:DA:20   

          Bit Rate=1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:388E-1983-9EFC-F839-6B03-6187-5EE3-01AF-8781-B690-2312-2DB4-6556-9C3F-F291-AD7F [2]   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=91/100  Signal level:-40 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, when you start your wireless connection, can you post this :

```

# wpa_cli status

```

----------

## lalebarde

Here it is : 

```
# wpa_cli status 

Selected interface 'wlan0'

bssid=da:2d:b6:75:da:20

ssid=MAISON_WIFI

id=0

pairwise_cipher=TKIP

group_cipher=TKIP

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

wpa_state=COMPLETED
```

----------

## d2_racing

So basically you are connected.

Can you post this :

```

# cat /etc/resolv.conf

# ping www.google.com

```

----------

## lalebarde

Thanks for your answer. Good news if I am connected. Here as demanded :

```
# cat /etc/resolv.conf

nameserver 212.27.40.241

nameserver 212.27.40.240
```

```
# ping www.google.com

ping: unknown host www.google.com
```

```
# ping 192.168.0.1

PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.0.101 icmp_seq=45 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.101 icmp_seq=46 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.101 icmp_seq=47 Destination Host Unreachable
```

And still :

```
# wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlan0'

bssid=da:2d:b6:75:da:20

ssid=MAISON_WIFI

id=0

pairwise_cipher=TKIP

group_cipher=TKIP

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

wpa_state=COMPLETED
```

----------

## lalebarde

Just to try, I did the following :  *sgao wrote:*   

> In /etc/conf.d/net add/modify following:
> 
>  *Quote:*   modules_wlan0=( "wpa_supplicant" )
> 
> wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"
> ...

 

If I boot without the wired ethernet plugged in, my wifi works. I am going to perform some complementary tests. Possibly there is a conflict between the two interfaces.

----------

## lalebarde

It really looks like a conflict :

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 * Starting eth0

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

eth0: dhcpcd 4.0.13 starting

eth0: waiting for carrier

eth0: carrier acquired

eth0: broadcasting for a lease

eth0: offered 192.168.0.101 from 192.168.0.1

eth0: acknowledged 192.168.0.101 from 192.168.0.1

eth0: checking 192.168.0.101 is available on attached networks

eth0: leased 192.168.0.101 for 864000 seconds                                                                           [ ok ]

 *       eth0 received address 192.168.0.101/24

ISIS_BRAS ~ # ifconfig 

eth0      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1a:4b:73:6d:04  

          inet adr:192.168.0.101  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Masque:255.255.255.0

          adr inet6: fe80::21a:4bff:fe73:6d04/64 Scope:Lien

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:13 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:1188 (1.1 KiB)  TX bytes:1516 (1.4 KiB)

          Interruption:18 

lo        Lien encap:Boucle locale  

          inet adr:127.0.0.1  Masque:255.0.0.0

          adr inet6: ::1/128 Scope:Hôte

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:28 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:28 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0 

          RX bytes:1400 (1.3 KiB)  TX bytes:1400 (1.3 KiB)

wlan0     Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1c:bf:0d:26:a4  

          inet adr:192.168.0.102  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Masque:255.255.255.0

          adr inet6: fe80::21c:bfff:fe0d:26a4/64 Scope:Lien

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:4498 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4825 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:3899219 (3.7 MiB)  TX bytes:763488 (745.5 KiB)

wmaster0  Lien encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-1C-BF-0D-26-A4-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

IP are different for eth0 and wlan0. If I unplug the eth0 wire, I lose also wlan0 :

```
# ping www.google.fr

ping: unknown host www.google.fr
```

If I stop eth0, wlan0 works again :

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

 * Stopping eth0

 *   Bringing down eth0

 *     Stopping dhcpcd on eth0 ...                                                                                      [ ok ]

 *     Shutting down eth0 ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

ISIS_BRAS ~ # ping www.google.fr

PING www.l.google.com (209.85.229.99) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from ww-in-f99.google.com (209.85.229.99): icmp_seq=1 ttl=53 time=49.9 ms

64 bytes from ww-in-f99.google.com (209.85.229.99): icmp_seq=2 ttl=53 time=48.9 ms

64 bytes from ww-in-f99.google.com (209.85.229.99): icmp_seq=3 ttl=53 time=49.4 ms

64 bytes from ww-in-f99.google.com (209.85.229.99): icmp_seq=4 ttl=53 time=49.4 ms
```

----------

## d2_racing

What, are you telling us that you try to use the 2 interfaces at the same time ?

For my concern, if I use my wireless connection, I unplug my eth0 cable.

----------

## lalebarde

After many trials, it appears that pluging eth0 xor wlan0 or both works.

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Thanks all of you for your help, great expertise, and patience.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## d2_racing

Bienvenue mon ami  :Razz: 

----------

